# 2015 Nationals (50th Anniversary)



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's official -- Chicago won the bid to host the 2015 Naitonal Specialty (50th Anniversary -- very special).

More info to come -- but I hope that we will have a huge turnout of SM members.

And, no, i don't have the exact dates or the hotel -- YET.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terrific. :chili::chili: Thanks for posting this. Easy to get to from so many areas because of O'Hare and so many flights through there. Sure hope my brother doesn't sell his house before then.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay! Chicago should be easy for most people. I know it would be a lot easier for me to get there than Louisville...and less expensive too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm 45 minutes west of the loop so we will most definitely be there! 

Now, let's hope for someplace near O'Hare for the venue - that's even closer for me!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm 45 minutes west of the loop so we will most definitely be there!
> 
> Now, let's hope for someplace near O'Hare for the venue - that's even closer for me!


:chili::chili: Am hoping we can get Crystal there too since it's nearer than other venues have been.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: Am hoping we can get Crystal there too since it's nearer than other venues have been.


That's what I'm hoping. Worst case, she can stay at my house and we can drive in for the day. I'm having to cancel 2014 Nationals because my goddaughter's high school graduation is that week in VA.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Maggie - if you are headed to VA...don't forget to look us up. We'd love to finally meet you  .

Not sure about Chicago 2015, it's a bit far from VA. Still thinking Nationals this year in KY is an option though!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There are no direct flights to Lexington from here...not sure if I'll be going this year. But Chicago....sounds good!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be there...never been to Chicago...so this is a GOOD excuse!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> There are no direct flights to Lexington from here...not sure if I'll be going this year. But Chicago....sounds good!


Pat, it is good you didn't book a direct flight to Lexington :HistericalSmiley: because I think Nationals will be in Louisville! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll definitely be at Nationals in Chicago!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I had planned on going to the one this year in Louisville but since Maggie can't make it, I really don't want to drive that distance by myself. So I'm thrilled that the 25th Anniversary will be in Chi town!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I've never been to a dog show, this sounds fun!  we should definitely organize a SM meet up! There are lots of dog friendly spots in the city and suburbs too. Or there's my house too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome! That is a 6-7 hour drive for me. Is anyone going to the AMA Regional Specialty next month? It is being held in conjunction with the International Dog/Park Shore Kennel Club show, Chicago next month. I am going! Yay!

Here is the link Park Shore Kennel Club

Hope to see some SM buddies there!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Leanne said:


> Awesome! That is a 6-7 hour drive for me. Is anyone going to the AMA Regional Specialty next month? It is being held in conjunction with the International Dog/Park Shore Kennel Club show, Chicago next month. I am going! Yay!
> 
> Here is the link Park Shore Kennel Club
> 
> Hope to see some SM buddies there!


Leanne - PM me as it gets closer. I would love to go on Saturday and meet some SM friends. I can't on Sunday as I'm going to see Phantom.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am trying to figure out the costs to go....My husband asked what I wanted for Christmas so I just happened to mention this event. It may have to be my birthday and Mother's Day and Groundhog day, etc... too, lol.
Ok, about he costs: flight for myself and Carley, hotel, food, then what does it cost to attend the show? I imagine there are a bazillion neat things to purchase too. Do the classes cost extra? 
It may be too expensive but it would be so fun!! Carley adored going to the show in Dallas of course she got to meet Celeta's Steve!! I wanted to bring him home with me for sure!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

puppydoll said:


> I am trying to figure out the costs to go....My husband asked what I wanted for Christmas so I just happened to mention this event. It may have to be my birthday and Mother's Day and Groundhog day, etc... too, lol.
> Ok, about he costs: flight for myself and Carley, hotel, food, then what does it cost to attend the show? I imagine there are a bazillion neat things to purchase too. Do the classes cost extra?
> It may be too expensive but it would be so fun!! Carley adored going to the show in Dallas of course she got to meet Celeta's Steve!! I wanted to bring him home with me for sure!!


The hotel is offering a pretty substantial discount through the AMA. It doesn't cost to attend the show, but if you register you get a name tag and a bag of goodies that is worth way more than $20 dollars. If SM has a pizza party it costs very little. The luncheon and the awards dinner are optional. White Excitement party is fun too. It doesn't cost much, and you can (or not) buy drinks there. 

Here is a link, from there you can check out the hotel. 
American Maltese Association | A National Breed and Member club of the American Kennel Club


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And for the record, it's the 50th Anniversary Show. Very exciting. I made my reservations long ago!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> And for the record, it's the 50th Anniversary Show. Very exciting. I made my reservations long ago!


Yes, not sure how I missed this thread, but it is the 50th, not the 25th. I was lucky enough to get my hands on a catalog from the 25th, and it was indeed special. Hopefully, this 50th will make the grade in that regard as well. Getting excited for it already.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This will be the first time that I will be attending a show! I have my hotel room and flight reservations! Not to mention how very excited I am to meet some really special people for the first time, and rekindle with everyone that I have already met that will be there. 

May cannot come fast enough!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm working on hubby!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

puppydoll said:


> I am trying to figure out the costs to go....My husband asked what I wanted for Christmas so I just happened to mention this event. It may have to be my birthday and Mother's Day and Groundhog day, etc... too, lol.
> Ok, about he costs: flight for myself and Carley, hotel, food, then what does it cost to attend the show? I imagine there are a bazillion neat things to purchase too. Do the classes cost extra?
> It may be too expensive but it would be so fun!! Carley adored going to the show in Dallas of course she got to meet Celeta's Steve!! I wanted to bring him home with me for sure!!


The show itself is "free." You do not have to pay to watch the dogs. 

You usually have a fee for attending (getting your name badge and goodie bag) in the past that has been nominal at $10. I can't swear it will be the same this year, but I doubt it will be much more. There are costs for attending the AMA lunches and dinner banquets. Which classes? You mean the seminars? Those usually are also free with the registration fee. There are usually a handful of decent vendors and yes, some stuff to buy from rescue raffle tickets, to silent and regular auctions. 

Obviously, the biggest costs are hotel, flight and dog flight. In the past, flying with a dog or two at my feet has actually cost me more than my own ticket. Most airlines range from 100-125 each way for putting the dogs under the seat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The entire year of 2015 is going to be very stressful for me and I guess (??) I won't be able to go to the nationals, which is killing me!

Having my house raised four feet higher and the whole process takes months and months. At the moment I have no idea of the time line, the plans are supposed to be done, but the contractor doesn't even have a copy of them yet!!! If this is how it's going to be.....I am toast!! :w00t:

.....just hoping to be back in the house by my daughter's wedding in September!!!!! 


This is going to be one of the hardest years in my entire life. I feel bad for my dad who is taking us in for all of those months. ....and Stan still doesn't know where he'll be staying....


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that sounds SO stressful!!!



The A Team said:


> The entire year of 2015 is going to be very stressful for me and I guess (??) I won't be able to go to the nationals, which is killing me!
> 
> Having my house raised four feet higher and the whole process takes months and months. At the moment I have no idea of the time line, the plans are supposed to be done, but the contractor doesn't even have a copy of them yet!!! If this is how it's going to be.....I am toast!! :w00t:
> 
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone have RV info in the area?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> The show itself is "free." You do not have to pay to watch the dogs.
> 
> You usually have a fee for attending (getting your name badge and goodie bag) in the past that has been nominal at $10. I can't swear it will be the same this year, but I doubt it will be much more. There are costs for attending the AMA lunches and dinner banquets. Which classes? You mean the seminars? Those usually are also free with the registration fee. There are usually a handful of decent vendors and yes, some stuff to buy from rescue raffle tickets, to silent and regular auctions.
> 
> Obviously, the biggest costs are hotel, flight and dog flight. In the past, flying with a dog or two at my feet has actually cost me more than my own ticket. Most airlines range from 100-125 each way for putting the dogs under the seat.


Thank you Carina! I just need to figure out how to register.:aktion033:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sylie said:


> The hotel is offering a pretty substantial discount through the AMA. It doesn't cost to attend the show, but if you register you get a name tag and a bag of goodies that is worth way more than $20 dollars. If SM has a pizza party it costs very little. The luncheon and the awards dinner are optional. White Excitement party is fun too. It doesn't cost much, and you can (or not) buy drinks there.
> 
> Here is a link, from there you can check out the hotel.
> American Maltese Association | A National Breed and Member club of the American Kennel Club


Thank you Sylvia!! I suppose I can register on that link you posted above?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

They will post registration forms on the AMA website, but I do not believe they are up yet.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> They will post registration forms on the AMA website, but I do not believe they are up yet.


Thank you Carina! I could not find it on the website but didn't know if I was just having a blonde moment.:blink:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Who all are planning on attending the Nationals this year? I would love to go, gotta work on the hubby! Sissy would like to go with me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I made the decision to NOT attend. I will just be back in Vienna a short time & the long haul back is more than I am up to at this point having been sick for 2 weeks & not feeling well before that. I hate missing this special occasion but life is sometimes a little fragile. I do look forward to a few smaller state side meet-ups before returning in late March/early April. I also look forward to all the wonderful pics that all of you will post of this wonderful event!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still working on hubby...if he won't, I'm still considering, but would have to find someone to travel with, as I can't travel alone any longer. I have two possibilities, so hopefully the hotel is not sold out yet!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Today I made the decision to NOT attend. I will just be back in Vienna a short time & the long haul back is more than I am up to at this point having been sick for 2 weeks & not feeling well before that. I hate missing this special occasion but life is sometimes a little fragile. I do look forward to a few smaller state side meet-ups before returning in late March/early April. I also look forward to all the wonderful pics that all of you will post of this wonderful event!


Sandi, I am so sad to hear this but I totally understand. If your travels bring you into IL before you go back, please let me know.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I won't be going. My first grand baby is arriving in February & I'm the designated baby sitter for the returning nurse😃


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so excited to go! Before I reserve my room I would like to hear from some people who are going! I hope to see Sissy's breeder Mommy Jeanne! Hubby signed off on it and told me to book my room! I just want to know I won't be alone!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sandi, I am so sad to hear this but I totally understand. If your travels bring you into IL before you go back, please let me know.


Maggie, I would just LOVE to meet you & your babies so if/when I get near your area I will put you at the top of my list! 
If you come my way. . . hint, hint, we would welcome you w/open arms!:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Maggie, I would just LOVE to meet you & your babies so if/when I get near your area I will put you at the top of my list!
> If you come my way. . . hint, hint, we would welcome you w/open arms!:wub::wub:


One of these days I will get back to Germany - which is ever soooooo close!:wub:


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Sherry,

Denne and I are going with Carol, McCartney and Bimmer's Mom. We have altready made hotel and airline reservations. :chili::chili::chili:

Lydia - so happy you are making progress... It would be great to see you and Georgie.

Terre


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> I'm still working on hubby...if he won't, I'm still considering, but would have to find someone to travel with, as I can't travel alone any longer. I have two possibilities, so hopefully the hotel is not sold out yet!!!


There is a FB page for this show. And they are saying rooms are still available. But I wouldn't wait long. Easier to go ahead and make the reservation and then cancel than wait and maybe end up at another hotel because they sold out! 



sherry said:


> I'm so excited to go! Before I reserve my room I would like to hear from some people who are going! I hope to see Sissy's breeder Mommy Jeanne! Hubby signed off on it and told me to book my room! I just want to know I won't be alone!


I am going and brining my friend Sue. She doesn't do SM, but she has her maltese Max that is Obi and Elena's brother. From what I can see on the FB page there are quite a few SM people attending! Should be a fun show!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

rrwtrw said:


> Sherry,
> 
> Denne and I are going with Carol, McCartney and Bimmer's Mom. We have altready made hotel and airline reservations. :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> ...


Terre, I'm looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> There is a FB page for this show. And they are saying rooms are still available. But I wouldn't wait long. Easier to go ahead and make the reservation and then cancel than wait and maybe end up at another hotel because they sold out!
> 
> 
> I am going and brining my friend Sue. She doesn't do SM, but she has her maltese Max that is Obi and Elena's brother. From what I can see on the FB page there are quite a few SM people attending! Should be a fun show!


Thanks Pam, I found the Facebook page. I booked my room and am so excited to meet everyone!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I made my reservation, Yippeeeee!!!

If I bring Georgie, do we have to do anything special at the hotel? I didn't see anything on the reservation page. Do we need health cert or anything?



pammy4501 said:


> There is a FB page for this show. And they are saying rooms are still available. But I wouldn't wait long. Easier to go ahead and make the reservation and then cancel than wait and maybe end up at another hotel because they sold out!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> I made my reservation, Yippeeeee!!!
> 
> If I bring Georgie, do we have to do anything special at the hotel? I didn't see anything on the reservation page. Do we need health cert or anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

sherry said:


> Who all are planning on attending the Nationals this year? I would love to go, gotta work on the hubby! Sissy would like to go with me!


So glad you are going Sherry!! Carley and I are going too!!:aktion033:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> I made my reservation, Yippeeeee!!!
> 
> If I bring Georgie, do we have to do anything special at the hotel? I didn't see anything on the reservation page. Do we need health cert or anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Today I made the decision to NOT attend. I will just be back in Vienna a short time & the long haul back is more than I am up to at this point having been sick for 2 weeks & not feeling well before that. I hate missing this special occasion but life is sometimes a little fragile. I do look forward to a few smaller state side meet-ups before returning in late March/early April. I also look forward to all the wonderful pics that all of you will post of this wonderful event!


Boo Hiss!! I needed to meet my "ice cream" friends.... I understand though. Be well and Happy New Year!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Carley got her new Sturdibag for Nationals!! We are soo excited!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> Carley got her new Sturdibag for Nationals!! We are soo excited!!


I must get one of those! Will have to pick a color, lol! Sissy will need to start bonding with it! What are you going to carry Carly Rose around in? I was thinking maybe a sling?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I want to take my stroller if possible. I'm concerned how to check it in so it doesn't get damaged. Any ideas?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

puppydoll said:


> I want to take my stroller if possible. I'm concerned how to check it in so it doesn't get damaged. Any ideas?


I brought my stroller one year and I gate checked it just like the people with babies. Worked perfectly.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm flying Southwest. That would be great if they allowed me to gate check it. I thought about seeing if I could get a box for it at the UPS store as long as the measurements are not over 62" total.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Jane, I already booked "our" airline ticket and ordered her snoozer rolling carrier today! I can't wait to meet you and Carley Rose!



puppydoll said:


> lydiatug said:
> 
> 
> > I made my reservation, Yippeeeee!!!
> ...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

That's super Lydia!! We will have lots of fun. I am hoping I can bring my stroller. Just not sure how the airline will accept it. Carley and I are excited to meet you and Georgie!! Carley loves to play! Have you attended nationals before? This is our first one.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am arriving May 18 and returning the 24th. It may be a nice idea to share flight times and airports so we can share the cost of getting to the hotel, whether it is by taxi, towncar, etc, to help save a little money.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Jane, I already booked "our" airline ticket and ordered her snoozer rolling carrier today! I can't wait to meet you and Carley Rose!
> 
> I just looked at the snoozer rolling carrier. I think I like it! It does triple duty!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We are arriving the 18th and leaving the 24th.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We are excited too! This is our first one, and my first time ever traveling with a dog by air...a little nervous, but oh so excited!



puppydoll said:


> That's super Lydia!! We will have lots of fun. I am hoping I can bring my stroller. Just not sure how the airline will accept it. Carley and I are excited to meet you and Georgie!! Carley loves to play! Have you attended nationals before? This is our first one.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The hotel has a shuttle by reservation $27 each way. We're flying Southwest to Midway & I think its about a 30 min drive.



socalyte said:


> I am arriving May 18 and returning the 24th. It may be a nice idea to share flight times and airports so we can share the cost of getting to the hotel, whether it is by taxi, towncar, etc, to help save a little money.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> The hotel has a shuttle by reservation $27 each way. We're flying Southwest to Midway & I think its about a 30 min drive.


From the hotel to Midway is 35-40 minutes in light traffic. If you are traveling during commute times, that trip can be an hour or more. Make sure you allow extra time, particularly on your return to MDW, as one traffic accident can bring things to a standstill.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Maggie, I could use all the pertinent info anyone has...this is going to be a bit of a challenge for me!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> The hotel has a shuttle by reservation $27 each way. We're flying Southwest to Midway & I think its about a 30 min drive.


I was thinking about taking the shuttle. Arriving on the 18th will allow for the extra time if the shuttle has traffic. I set my flight so I don't have to rush for anything....other than getting to the airport. :blush:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I forgot to mention I'm arriving at O'Hare, not Midway. My flight arrives at 4:35 p.m. 

A shuttle isn't too bad! A towncar would be nice too, so I'll have to see what prices I can find. I'm definitely not planning to rent a car.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a ride service (usually town cars but sometimes stretch) I use when I go to the airport from the Western suburbs where the event is being held; I don't know how they compare price wise as I've not shopped around in about 15 years, but they are incredibly reliable and have never let me down. If anyone wants their information, send me a PM.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it best to fly into Midway or O'Hare? I'm thinking it all may be too much for Sissy. She may stay home.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

sherry said:


> Is it best to fly into Midway or O'Hare? I'm thinking it all may be too much for Sissy. She may stay home.


O'Hare is closer (20 minutes vs. 35) but is also a much bigger and busier airport. It all depends on which airlines you want because Southwest only flies to MDW and United and American fly to ORD. 

It does sound like a lot of folks are considering Southwest; you'll want to make sure you're not all on the same flight because I believe there is a limit to the number of dogs per airplane.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm flying Southwest- You are able to bring your stroller exactly the same way you do if it were a child's stroller. They take it before you board etc. I also just got a new Sturdi Bag that I will use as well. I got a large and both of my dogs can fit nicely in it together. I am not a fan of the Snoozer ( I have the medium) other than it is easy and quick to dash through the airport and although it will work nicely under the seat, it is not the best choice to hull them around in for long periods and it is heavy. With that being said, the stroller allows me to put things underneath for storage and also inside of the carriage if I need to put something in there extra (pee pad, water bottle, etc.) and I am hoping it will make things easier during our stay.

I also will bring my sling- 

I was told the airport can be 30 minutes to an hour depending on traffic, but it is worth it for me to fly SW, I was able to get some direct flights and the times were perfect. We are renting a car as DH is coming along and has plans with my friends husband who is also going.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm flying Virgin America because it's also a direct flight from LAX. Also, I've flown them with dogs before, and they were wonderful-- very accommodating. I also like the amount of room given for the rows.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

socalyte said:


> I forgot to mention I'm arriving at O'Hare, not Midway. My flight arrives at 4:35 p.m.
> 
> A shuttle isn't too bad! A towncar would be nice too, so I'll have to see what prices I can find. I'm definitely not planning to rent a car.


Jackie,
Are we going to get to meet your adorable fluffs? I'm flying into Midway and will arrive a few hours before yours. I won't be renting a car either.
I wish we had some way of identifying each other when we are there. I haven't met any of the SM people in person.:blush: I wonder if anyone has made t-shirts in the past?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

We have had tags in the past, and also Marti (Tanner Togs) has made "official" SM vests and dresses for us to purchase which made identifying each other easier. Marti, do you have any ideas for this year's design? It's got to be extra special for the 50th anniversary nationals! 

I am bringing at least Cozette, and I'm not sure about Pippa, although I would like to. She doesn't seem to care to travel and only rarely will potty on a pad-- she wants grass, lol. Even though when I got her she was pad trained. She waited ten hours once until i could find her grass, and that concerns me. I'm going to see how she does this weekend in Santa Barbara. Cozette is much easier, will potty on a pad and on demand, and is very relaxed about travel.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I would love to buy something from Marti (Tanner Togs) for nationals.


----------

